# Anonymous nimmt Sony ins Visier



## Newsfeed (5 April 2011)

Um zwei von Sony angeklagten Hackern beiseite zu springen, rufen Anonymous-Mitglieder zur "OPSony" auf und legten einige Webseiten des Unterhaltungskonzerns kurzzeitig lahm. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

